# Fresh Water Surface Film



## celticman (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a 40 gallon with African cichlids. I have just noticed some surface film.
Should I be concerned and, if so, what should I do?
The tank has lots of filtration from a large Eheim cannister.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

It is usually just a film of bacteria, nothing harmful in itself. It may indicate you don't have enough surface agitation though (low oxygen content in your water). Try pointing your spray bar so it creates more of a ripple on the surface - it should prevent the build up.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It could also be a protein buildup; however, as Chris S mentioned, agitating the surface of the water a little more will help break it up.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Darkblade48 said:


> It could also be a protein buildup; however, as Chris S mentioned, agitating the surface of the water a little more will help break it up.


Actually, my bad, I meant to say protein film, not bacteria film. Good call.


----------



## celticman (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks guys. I created more surface agitation and it worked fine. Fish seem happier as well!



Chris S said:


> Actually, my bad, I meant to say protein film, not bacteria film. Good call.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

If there's a lot of film, and it appeared suddenly, check carefully for something dead in the tank.

Otherwise, it may be a sign that you need to increase water changes.


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

Or over fed tank.

Or overstocked tank.

9/10 times it just needs more surface agitation.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Chris S said:


> Actually, my bad, I meant to say protein film, not bacteria film. Good call.


Actually, it is possible that the film can be caused by bacteria as well


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Darkblade48 said:


> Actually, it is possible that the film can be caused by bacteria as well


Also, I'm sure if you examined any "film", it would likely have bacteria and protein!


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

MOAR surface agitation! +1


----------

